
Russian Fancy Bear hackers' UK link revealed - opaque
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-42056555
======
vectorEQ
"...and target apple devices..." wait what? xD is this compared to
governments? lol, so random to put that in the list with germany and other
governments being hacked...

